
Ask HN: Which tech is recommended to write P2P mobile apps? - LockAndLol
The &quot;task list&quot; app is a common example app for many web-frameworks, but I haven&#x27;t seen a P2P mobile app out there. F-Droid ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;search.f-droid.org&#x2F;?q=p2p+task ) and the playstore ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;search?q=p2p%20task&amp;c=apps ) don&#x27;t have any results.<p>I have no experience writing mobile apps, because GUIs aren&#x27;t my thing and the android emulator is way too heavy. I won&#x27;t shy away from Java or Javascript if they make my life easier, but my major problem is I have no idea how to write P2P apps.<p>So, what can I use to write a simple, lightweight, P2P, mobile task-list&#x2F;todo-list app?
======
verdverm
PeerJS

